# Odometer quits working



## turbodrabbit (Jul 30, 2008)

I am having an issue with my 1996 200sx se. The odometer quits working sometimes, but sometimes it works. I tried swapping another cluster in, and it didn't fix it. The cluster my car came with was rough, someone had put a rivet as the needle stop for the speedometer, and the trim plastic was missing, and the odometer was cutting in and out. When I swapped in the new cluster it had different mileage, and I had to force one with a small flathead of the numbers to make it the same mileage. I know it was dumb, but I didn't know how else to do it. 

Is this an issue with the cluster, as both the dummy who sold it to me and I have done something to it, or is it some electrical issue? 

Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check the speed sensor and electrical harness connector at the rear of the tranny.


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

Check your fuses to make sure they're not burnt out.


----------

